# Thema Carbon



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. April 2012)

Ich würde mir sehr gerne ein paar Kleinigkeiten aus Carbon selber fertigen. 
Jetzt ist es nicht so leicht in die Materie ,,Faserverbundstoffe" rein zu kommen. 
Könnt ihr ein bisschen was zu Verfahren, Brechnungen und Selbstveruchen Berichten?

Konkret geht es erstmal um einen Bremsehebel. So, die ersten fragen:

Belastung: Berechnungen ?
Verfahren: Vakuum ? Schichten Bauweise ?Negativ Form? Wachskern?
Material: Welches Gewebe? Härter?
Sicherheit: Welche Feinstaub Maske? Handschuh pflicht ! Augen Schutz


----------



## hst_trialer (5. April 2012)

Oh, das ist sicherlich kein einfaches Thema. Gerade wenn es um Berechnung geht, wirst du sehr schnell an gewisse Grenzen stoßen. Eine FEM Rechnung gestaltet sich in sofern schwierig, da du kein kristallinen Werkstoff hast wie bei Metallen. Solltest du also Rechnungen machen wollen, dann musst du prinzipiell deinen Schichtaufbau mit entpsrechenden Parametern wie Faserrichtung, Zugfestigkeit, Gelegeart usw im Modell abbilden. Du definierst also Schicht für Schicht und lässt das dann in einem Modell rechnen. Zur Anwendung einer Vergleichspannung gibt es dann auch noch unterschiedliche Modelle, glaube irgendeine Zigarrenform nach Puck ist so das letzte woran ich mich erinnere. Richtig tief habe ich in dem Thema auch nie drin gesteckt.

Zu den Verfahren: Die Wahl des Verfahrens richtet sich auch ganz stark nach dem Faservolumengehalt den du einstellen willst. Abhängig von diesem Gehalt kannst du auch entsprechende Festigkeiten erhalten. Hier meine ich waren Verhältniss von 60..70% Fasern und Rest Matrix das Optimum für steife Bauteile, dafür aber mit sehr geringen Bruchdehnungen. Dazu brauchst du dann aber am besten Prepregs, ein Hochvakuum und wenn gerade zur Verfügung noch einen Autoklaven 
Generell würde ich schon ein Vakuum empfehlen und bei den kleinen Sachen muss es auch kein Vakuum-Injektions-Verfahren werden. Da reicht ein nasses Handlaminat, dass du anschließend im Vakuum von überschüßigem Harz befreist. Schau einfach mal bei R&G nach, da müssten ein paar Anleitungen mit Video sein und sehr viel Infos. Ein bisschen Zusatzmaterial wie Abreißgewebe, Fließ und entsprechende Folie sind schon nicht verkehrt für gute Ergebnisse.

Beim Formenbau kommt es auch ganz auf die Teile an. Beim Hebel würde ich eine Negativform machen, das sollte reichen. Lieber dann etwas mehr stehen lassen und im Nachgang besäumen. Trennmittel nicht vergessen!

Beim Gewebe würde ich ganz salopp mal sagen, dass du in erster Linie auf die Stärke achten solltest. Mit 80g/m² kannst du schon recht feine Konturen legen. Ggf kannst du mit UD-Gelege und Gelcoat noch vorher ne schöne Oberfläche zaubern. Die verschiedenen Gewebearten musst du dir selber mal anschauen.
Bei R&G müsstest du auch Infos zu Harz-Härter-System bekommen.

Schutzausrüstung ist immer gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (5. April 2012)

Das habe ich gerade noch gefunden:

http://bibliothek.fzk.de/zb/berichte/FZKA6552.pdf

Vielleicht kann dir das helfen, habe es aber nur kurz überflogen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. April 2012)

Dann Gang ich mal an mit ein paar Fragen zu deinem Beitrag.

Faservolumenanteil: denke damit meinst Du den reinen, Prozentualen Carbon Anteil (?). 
Die "Matrix" besteht dann wohl aus Glas und Aramid Schichten (Was ist Abreißgewebe?) (?)
Aramid ist für die BruchDehnung, nehm ich mal an. Glas ist für ...?

Was sind "Prepegs"? 

Wie bekomme ich einen gescheiten Schichten Aufbau heraus ? In wie fern kann ich die Faserrichtung erkennen bzw. wie verteile ich da durch die Belastung ? Hab mal was gelesen das es klug ist die lagen im 45° Winkel versetzt zu Laminieren.

Ich muss mich wohl über google noch ein bisschen einlesen wie sich das Vakuum Laminieren verhält  kann mir derzeit ncht vorstellen wie ich das überschüssige Hartz aus den Matten bekomme. 

Komme mir ein bisschen Dumm vor, es ist schwer bei Null an zu fangen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. April 2012)

R&G war die erste Anlaufstelle. Lese mich da paralell zu ein


----------



## hst_trialer (5. April 2012)

Faservolumenanteil ist das Verhältnis von Fasern zu deinem gesamten Laminat =Faser/(Faser+Matrix)
Die Matrix ist dein Harz-Härter-System, also der Stoff, der deine Fasern einhüllt und einen Faserverbund erst ermöglicht.

Ansonsten können deine Fasern eben aus Glas, Aramid, Carbon, Stahl oder sonst was bestehen.

Und die Prepregs sind das angenehmste an Verarbeitungsqualität. Hier ist das Harz schon in dein Gewebe eingelassen. Das reagiert dann erst unter Temperatur. Deshalb müssen Prepregs auch immer kühl gelagert werden. Großer Vorteil: du kannst vorab schon beim Hersteller der Prepregs deinen Faservolumenanteil ordern, da die entsprechende Menge an Harz (Matrix) in das Gewebe eingelassen wird. So baut zum Beispiel Lamborghini auch seine Chassis... alles Prepregs.

Schichtaufbau ist eine lustige Sache. Du kannst durch die Wahl deiner Faserrichtungen in den unterschiedlichen Schichten die du aufbaust sehr interessante Effekte erzeugen. So kann man beispielsweise einen Flachstab auf Zug belasten und dieser fängt an sich zu tordieren... um aber ein gleichmäßigen Kraftverlauf zu erzeugen ist 45° eine angemessen Wahl. Wenn du weisst, dass du in bestimmten Bereichen deines Teils einen deutlich höheren Zugkraftanteil drin hast, dann könnte da auch in kleinerem Winkel gelegt werden. Vorausgesetzt du würdest UD-Gelege verwenden. In der Regel hast du aber rechtwinklig verwobenes Gewebe. Lege also die Matten abwechselnd in 45°, dann sollte schon was vernünftiges raus kommen. 

Was du machen kannst ist, einen Hebel als Alumodell per FEM zu berechnen und dann zu schauen wo Druck und wo Zugspannungen verlaufen. Dann noch bedenken, dass deine Fasern eher schlecht Druck übertragen und deine Konstruktion/Schichaufbau ggf anpassen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. April 2012)

Ich denke ich bestelle was. 
Der Plan ist folgender:

Eine Form Fräsen lassen ist am Anfang zu teuer. Am Material werd ich wahrscheinlich eh ein paar hundert euro über den Jordan schicken. 
Vielleicht eine Form aus Ton bzw. was im R&G Shop angeboten wird. 

Blicke noch nicht ganz durch welches Gewebe verbaut werden soll und was ich an Mengen benötige. 
Würde mich zwischen 100-160g/ m² entscheiden. Aus reinen bauchgefuhl heraus. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zum Schichten Aufbau ? Weiß nicht was ich an Glas/Aramid verbauen muss, damit mir nichts bricht. 
Bei der Matrix muss ich auch probieren. Möchte möglichst etwas haben das ohne Hilfsmittel aushärtet. 

Was passiert bei zu viel Hartz bei der Laminierung? Bei zuwenig wird der Verbund sicherlich nicht halten.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. April 2012)

Die Ausrüstung zum Anfang ist bestellt. 

-Atemschutz Maske
-Handschuhe
-Hartz und Härter der Gruppe L (Verarbeitungszeit ca. 40 min), 1000ml
-Trennmittel 500ml
-zum Mischen/Dosieren ( Holzstäbe,Spritzen usw)
-Carbongewebe 160g/m² -1 m² 
-Glasfasergewebe 280g/m² 
-Gieskeramik zum Formen bauen
-Kleinigkeiten 

Auf Aramidgewebe habe ich erstmal verzichtet. Dort benötigt man speziale scheren zum schneiden. 
Preis dieser scheren gut 80... Angeblich auch mit "schnellen Scharfen drehenden Maschinen" schneidbar (gefährlich). 

Sobald das Paket ankommt. Was gegen Mittwoch sein wird,werde ich berichten und anfangen. Dokumentiert wird alles und online gestellt. 
Kosten: ~200


----------



## soma (12. April 2012)

Sehr cool. Interessanter Thread.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. April 2012)

Zeug ist da. Vlt. komme ich heute zum probieren eine Form zubauen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. April 2012)

Kann leider aufgrund fehlender Schwerpunkte bei uns in der Uni nicht wirklich was dazu sagen, bin aber dennoch sehr interessiert. Bitte alles gut dokumentieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (12. April 2012)

Aramid kannst du auch mit einer guten, scharfen Schere schneiden 
Diese ist bloss schneller stumpf


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. April 2012)

Bevor ich das teure zeig verballere, übe ich am Wochenende. Probiere mich noch an der Form. 
Aber die Tage gibt es mehr.


----------



## duro e (12. April 2012)

frag doch mal den florian wagner , ich meine der hatte ahnung vom carbonzeugs


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. April 2012)

Hab gestern Abend meine Gipsform gegossen und heute morgen mal einen schnellen Blick drauf geworfen. 
Scheint nicht so Verkehr zu sein. Negativ Abdruck in Ton, dann Positiv gegossen. Hintergrund warum ein P-Kern. Mein Echo SL Geber baut sehr breit aus. Der Hebel ist ansich 9,8 mm Breit, der Geber allerdings 11mm. Denke ich probiere mich da einfach mal am Wochenende. 

Kann mir jemand die Bedeutung von "Formharz" erläutern und wie ich es benutze? Gips als alternative halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. April 2012)

Fehlschlag Nr. 1
Mir ist beim lösen des Tones der Gips gebrochen. Die Oberflächen Struktur war eh sehr uneben und nicht verwendbar. 
Jetzt hab ich ein bisschen google bemüht und mir polyesterharz aus dem Baumarkt geholt. 
Kostet 1000 Gramm mit härter und ein bisschen glasgewebe ~20. 
Modelliermasse war auch eine idee, allerdings mit ~50 pro Kilo jenseits von gut und böse. 

Werd gleich noch was trielen gehen und heute Abend Versuch ich nochmal eine Negativ Form zugießen.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. April 2012)

Wie wäre es mit PU-Schaum?
Oder noch besser: Vakuumtiefziehen! Schau mal im Modellbaubereich, da hatte ich mal ne Menge gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. April 2012)

Vakuumziehen ist aus technischen gründen sicherlich nicht einfach. 
Verusuche mich gleich ein bisschen.


----------



## ingoingo (14. April 2012)

warum laminierst du auf positivform? 

gerade bei einem Bremshebel kommt es im Aufnahmebereich doch auf ein spezielles Maß an... 
Würde sich da eine Negativform nicht besser eignen ? 

lg Ingo


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. April 2012)

Laminiere auf einem positiv Kern weil genug Platz da ist. Bei einer Echo SL Bremse läuft der Hebel im Aufnahme Bereich noch unter Unterlegscheiben. 
Hab aber immer noch das Problem mit der Form. Daraum hab ich gestern Abend etwas anderes beschlossen zu bauen. 

Form Gegossen und heute morgen mit Glasfaser auslaminiert. Hoffe heute Abend kann ich Carbon mit ins Spiel bringen.


----------



## erwinosius (15. April 2012)

Könnte man als Modellmasse vielleicht nicht Fimo Knetmasse nehmen? Kann man im Backofen härten und hat dann eine Dauerform? Nur so als Vorschlag. Hab selber noch nicht damit gearbeitet aber vielleicht taugts ja dafür....Und mit 1,30/56g also ~23/kg auch nicht so teuer....
Alternativ hab ich schonmal nen Styroporkern als Baumuster verwendet. War ein freigeformtes Teil. D.h. ich hab meine Form aus dem Styropor geschnitzt und dann drüber laminiert...Muss man nur mit Frischhaltefolie einwickeln sonst löst das Harz das Styropor auf. Achso....ich hab nicht mit Carbon sondern mit GfK gearbeitet.....
Ansonsten interessantes Thema....Habe mich bisher nicht an das Carbonbearbeiten rangetraut.....

gruß
erwin


----------



## erwinosius (15. April 2012)

oh sogar noch billiger gefunden:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ofenhartende...ug_Basteln_Kreatives&var=&hash=item6d71783638
1kg fÃ¼r 11â¬


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. April 2012)

Da ist die Frage in wie fern es im Backofen an Form verliert (zieht sich evtl. zusammen. 
Experementiere hier mit ein bisschen Zeug herum. 

Alginat soll wohl richtig gut funktionieren. Kostet das Kilo 20 + 2 Kilo Gips (Versand 6). 
Etwas mit Polyesterharz ausgießen lasse ich besser. Hab heute morgen meine Form damit über laminiert (GFK) und mein Hebel 
werde ich da wohl nie wieder heraus bekommen ...
Ich geh mal in den Keller und schaue mal wie trocken die Form ist.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. April 2012)

Immer mit Trennmittel arbeiten!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. April 2012)

Selbstverständlich ! 
Denke ich kann heute Abend mit CFK anfangen. 
Muss mich nochmal einlesen ob ich direkt alle Lagen legen kann oder nach der ersten Lage kurz warten muss.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. April 2012)

Prinzipiell ist es besser, wenn man alle Lagen feucht übereinander legen kann, da du nur so einen sehr guten Verbund in der Matrix erzeugst. Du kannst aber auch eine dünne Decklage machen falls du auf einen sauberen Sichtbereich stehst.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. April 2012)

Auf ein super Finish lege ich es beim ersten Versuch nicht an. 
Ich gehe mal in den Keller und mache Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. April 2012)

Bilder Poste ich doch morgen Abend. Will noch nicht enthüllen was ich baue. 

Vorhin zwei Schichten Trennmittel aufgetragen und eine Dreiviertel Stunde trocknen lassen. Dann hab ich angefangen 4x 160g/ m² Carbonmatten im 45° Wechsel auf zulaminieren. 
Morgen Abend kann ich mal schauen wie es funktioniert hat. 
Hab am Anfang schon zwei Fehler gemacht. 
1. Mischungsverhältnis zwischen Härter und Harz nicht ganz eingehalten. Toleranzen liegen bei +/- 2%. 
Hatte mich beeilen müssen und hab was mit 5% gemischt. Nächstes mal wird es besser. 
2. Kein Abreiss Gewebe genommen. Hab jetzt gesehen warum man es braucht. Wird noch bestellt.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. April 2012)

Der genaue Schichtaufbau wäre auch interessant. Fotografisch oder schematisch.
Kleiner Tipp zum Abreißgewebe: habe mal Nylongewebe einer alten ausgemusterten Regenjacke verwendet, das ging auch ganz gut. Sollte nur nicht innen beschichtet sein der Stoff.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. April 2012)

Der erste versuch war nichts. Kann dennoch einiges daraus lernen. 

Hab den CFK Rohling nicht aus der Form bekommen. Woran es lag? Denke zwei Schichten Trennmittel waren zuwenig. Meine Gipsform war mit Polyharz und Glasgewebe verstärkt. Hab mir 15 min die Finger daran abgebrochen bis dann die Gipsform gebrochen ist. 
Desweiteren, war mein negativ Abdruck nicht tief genug. Hab keine schönen Kanten ausgeprägt bekommen. Was mir beim zuschneiden jetzt richtig Probleme bereitet. Eine gute Form ist ein absolutes muss. Vielleicht laminiere ich direkt über den Sattel?
Hab auch an drei stellen blankes Gewebe, während der Rest mit Harz bedeckt ist (besser die Form tränken!). Die Unterseite des Sattels ist nahe zu makellos. 


Vom Gewicht her überzeugt mich die Sattel Decke aber schonmal. Hab einen Odyseey Junior Seat nachgebaut. Der Originale wog 123,3 Gramm. Meine Decke bis jetzt 26,1 Gramm. Habe auf eine Aramid Lage verzichtet. Erstmal ist es nur ein Übungsobjekt und zweitens sitzt man auf so einem Sattel Definitiv nicht.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. April 2012)

Hier nochmal verdeutlicht das ich keine "Tiefe" in den Sattel bekommen habe. 
Ist noch nicht auf Form geschnitten. Daran kann ich ja üben. 





Weitere Bilder der Form lade ich in mein Album. Bei Interesse einfach reinschauen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. April 2012)

Der zweite Versuch !





Sieht wesentlich besser aus. Diesmal auf einem Positiv Kern. Was man an der schönen Oberfläche sieht. 
Hab allerdings zwei kleine Faserverschiebungen drin. Vorne an der "Nase" und am "Hintern". 
Dieser Sattel ist auch nur aus drei Lagen Gewebe gebaut. Wollte das Verfahren mal an testen. 
2x45° und eine Deckschicht aus 90°/0°. Ich. In mir noch nicht im klaren wie sich die Kräfte ableiteiten bzw. welche Faserorientierung das unterstützt. 

Meinen ersten Test Sattel hab ich spaßeshalber mal ein bisschen gequält. Bin mit 75 kg darauf rumgesprungen. Dabei ist nicht viel passiert. Was ich daraus schließen kann? Keine Ahnung 
Vielleicht ist das Gelege schon nicht verkehrt. (?)
Darauf sitzen wird man eh nicht. Nur eine Attrappe im Strett Bike. 

Hier die Rückseite des Zweiten:


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. April 2012)

Verschiebung


----------



## Hoffes (23. April 2012)

wann versuchst du dich an den ersten bremshebeln xD

Finde das Thema Carbon spannend als Metallbauer trau mich da nur noch net so richtig rann.

bin echt gespannt was du noch da hin Zauberst

Wenn du mal nen Tester für ein teil brauchst kannst dich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. April 2012)

ich hab heute Nacht einen Einsatz. darum hab ich gerade ein bissche. zeit zu Basteln. 
Das Gestell für den Sattel hab ich heute versicht aus Rovings zu bauen. 
da ich ja nocb keinerlei erfahrungen mit der Arbeitu g habe, bin ich auch prombt aus maul gefallen. 

Der Plan:
Das Sattel Gestell Von der Satteldecke trennen. 
Rovings doppelt so langschneiden wie das Gestell. 
Rovings falten und durch einen PE Schlauch ziehen 6mm Durchmesser. 
...
So leicht die da durch ziehen war leider nicht. Die verwendeten Rovings waren TEX 3200. (anscheinend sehr breite)
Hab mich gut 10 Minuten gequält. Dann hab ich den PE Schlauch aufgeschnitten und den Roving Strang eingelegt. 
Jetzt hab ich den Schlauch mit gefühlten 50 Kabelbinder fixiert. Morgen Mittag kann ich es auspacken und mal schauen ob es was geworden ist. 

Derweil hab ich die Carbon Satteldecke zurecht geschnitten und geschliffen. Ist echt super geworden. Kein Vergleich zum ersten 
Wiegt 20,9 Gramm. Die originale wog 59,6!
Bilder wenn ich heute Abend evtl. Handy habe. 

@Hoffes
Wenn der Sattel soweit steht, probier ich mal ein paar Hebel. Die ersten werde ich prüfen. Dann kann ich vielleicht auf "eigene Gefahr" auch welche raus geben


----------



## Hoffes (24. April 2012)

Natürlich auf eigene Gefahr xD

Bin echt gespannt was dann so alles kommt so aus carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. April 2012)

Ich bin auch gespannt was ich alles auf Kette bekomme. Gedanken und Pläne hab ich einige. 
Hier noch das Foto von der Satteldecke (Mehr im Album).


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. April 2012)

Fazit:

Meine Sattel rails hab ich gründlich versaut. Muss nochmal in den Baumarkt und neuen PE-Schlauch besorgen. Dieses mal mindestens 8mm DN, statt 6mm. Meine fertigen Rails hatten gerade einmal 4-5mm Wanddicke ( und sehen mies aus). Bilder heute Abend. 

Das Thema Bremshebel lag mir auch nah.  Ich musste es probieren. Beim Laminieren auf ein Modeliermassen Model hab ich gemerkte, dass ich neues Gewebe brauche. Mein 160g/m² ist definitiv zu grob und Radien lassen sich absolut nicht realisieren ohne extreme Faser Verschiebungen. Ich harder allerdings noch mit dem Bestellen. Der m² kostet mich knapp 60 und zum üben noch zuheftig. 
Hartz war gestern schon angemischt und ich hab es einfach mal probiert, Rovings. Mal sehen wie schwer es wird (hab nicht gespart). Ob es funktioniert bzw. hält muss die Zeit zeigen. 

Probleme die sich mir stellen:
Schaff es einfach nicht geeignetes Material zum Formenbau zu finden. 
Modeliermasse zieht sich bereits mit Trennwachs voll -wird weich.
Gips/gieß Keramik ist recht teuer, kann auch nicht für alles genommen werden (Bremshebel...). Erfordert für saubere Oberflächen sogennantes ,,Gelcoat". Ist verdammt teuer !
Mal schauen ob ich an sogenannte "Schaumstoff Kerne" komme. Eine Art Positiv Kern auf dem Laminiert wird -verbleibt im Produkt-.
Styrodur soll auch gehen. Aber Bearbeitungstechnisch nicht angenehm. 


Auf der Bestellliste stehen nach ein paar Erfahrungen mit der Verarbeitung folgende Sachen:

Neue Rovings (Kohle Streifen), HM 100 (sehr leicht mit 0,1gr/m statt 3,2g/m), 20m Rolle
Evtl. feineres Carbongewebe 65 oder 80g/m², 0,5-1m2 
Kohlefaserband in 10mm Breite,
Abreißgewebe

Sollten Fragen sein, gerne stellen. Ich versuche hier das Thema Carbon ein bisschen näher zu bringen. Überall im Netz wird nur "Experten-Deutsch" gesprochen.


----------



## ecols (27. April 2012)

Was spricht gegen Styrodur? das lässt sich doch mit einem heißen draht extrem gut shapen? Gut es ist nicht ganz leicht, aber oft genug dürfte man den Kern auch wieder raus nehmen können.. Ich hab neulich irgendwo ein Tutorial für SElfmade Silikon Formen gesehen.. Musst du halt dann vorm backen Trennen und ich weiß nicht wie sich das chemisch mit den verwendeten Materialien verträgt. 

www.instructables.com/id/Worlds-easiest-silicone-mold/


----------



## erwinosius (27. April 2012)

> Was spricht gegen Styrodur? das lässt sich doch mit einem heißen draht extrem gut shapen? Gut es ist nicht ganz leicht, aber oft genug dürfte man den Kern auch wieder raus nehmen können.



Kann man doch auch gut schnitzen. muss man sich halt gut Zeit dafür nehmen dann kann das glaub ich auch ganz gut werden. Zum Kern kann man auch versuchen nach Festwerden des Carbons das Styrodur mit Aceton oder Nitroverdünnung einfach aufzulösen. Hab das ganze auch mal mit Styropor gemacht und das hat gut funtioniert. Nur die Frage ob man direkt auf das Styrodur laminieren kann weil meiner Meinung nach löst sich das auf.
Aber Form schnitzen, mit Folie einpacken, dann drüber laminieren, kleines Loch rein und dann Kern mit Lösungsmittel auflösen sollte meiner Meinung nach ein recht passables Ergebnis bringen.....

Bin auf weitere Bilder gespannt. Ist echt ein spannendes Thema wo dur dich da ran traust.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. April 2012)

Hab heute auf Arbeit einen kleinen Block Styrodur mit genommen. Das mit dem "in Verdünnung auflösen" hatte ich auch schonmal gelesen. 
Allerdings wo entsorgen? Klingt nach Sauerei. 
Ich nehm mir heute Nacht mal die Zeit, was daraus zu machen. Bilder kommen erst die Nacht oder morgen früh. Hab derzeit kein Handy. 
Wende mich meinem lieblingsbereich zu: Bremsen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. April 2012)

Was zu lachen. 

Der rechte war Nummer 1. Der linke Nr. 2. Sieht schon besser aus. Auf einem Polystyrol Kern (0,6 Gramm). Aufgefüllt mit Rovings + 2 Decklagen 160iger. Wiegt noch 11,8 Gramm. 
Morgen früh Schneid ich ihn in Form und Versuch mal ob er funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (29. April 2012)

hast du dir schon überlegt wie du die Aufnahmen machen willst? Meine Marta SL Hebel hatten Kunststoff "Lager" eingesetzt. Oder vielleicht n Aluteil gleich mit einlaminieren?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. April 2012)

Bei einer Echo SL läuft der Hebel an der Befestigung über Messing Hülsen. Da muss ich nichts Einlaminieren. 
Das TPA selber wird ja über Kunststoff laufen. 
Ich hab den Fehlversuch mal getestet, das TPA läuft ohne Probleme. 

Fang gleich an es zu beenden.


----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2012)

Bau uns doch mal etwas wirklich sinnvolles wie Tune es auch macht:









WÃ¼sste gern ob sie auch Temperaturstabiles Harz genommen haben, somst ist nach dem ersten Kaffee die Tasse futsch... sind ja nur 160â¬


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. April 2012)

Die Tasse ist klasse. Von Lightweight gibt es auch aus alten Carbon hochprofil Felgen Kleiderbügel 





Über Finish reden wir wenn das passende Material da ist. Derzeit grausig. 

Anstatt was einzukleben am TPA, hab ich erstmal eine Spritze kaputt geschnitten und eingefügt in das Loch. 
Hebel ist auch schon Montiert. Ich mache mal ein Video und Schick es hoch zu Youtube. 
Weich fühlt er sich ein bisschen an. Es fehlt an passendem Gewebe. Die Rovings schaffen nicht die Querkräfte zu fangen. In Lenker Richtung -also beim ziehen- fühlt er sich recht neutral an. 
Ob ich ihn fahren würde ? Ich trau mich glaube ich noch nicht...
Wer will ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Mai 2012)

Die Arbeit erdrückt mich gerade. Darum dauert alles ein bisschen. 
Hier die Fortschritte vom Sattel. 

Die Rails. Das Verfahren ist kniffelig. Zu Test Zwecken hab ich die eine Seite der Rails aus 6mm und die andere Seite aus 8 mm Rails gemacht. Die 6mm sind zu klein. Da werde ich mit Rovings nacharbeiten müssen. Die 8 mm sind recht unförmig. 




Hab aber trotzdem mal alles zusammen Laminiert.

Die Rails kommen an die Sattel Decke:




Verbunden:




Das vorläufige Ergebnis: 




Edit:
Hab nochmal ordentlich Material bestellt. Ein paar hundert Meter verschiedene Rovings, Aramid Rovings, UD Carbon Gewebe und verschiedene Carbon Bänder (Textrem, Hochmudul Fasern und äußert leicht)


	Basalt-Roving 2400 tex (Restposten), 100 m Spule 
Artnr.: 205132-2	 1	4,64 	4,64 
	Aceton, 1 L Blechkanister 
Artnr.: 130150-2	 1	9,40 	9,40 
	Kohlegelege 125 g/m² unidirektional, 3 m Rolle 
Artnr.: 190249-3	 1	22,02 	22,02 
	Kohlegelege 160 g/m² biaxial, 1 m Rolle 
Artnr.: 190253-1	 1	25,23 	25,23 
	TeXtreme® Kohlefaserband 96 g/m² HS unidirektional, 10 m Rolle 
Artnr.: 200224-2	 1	20,35 	20,35 
	TeXtreme® Kohlefaserband 38 g/m² IM unidirektional, 5 m Rolle 
Artnr.: 200205-1	 1	9,64 	9,64 
	Kohleroving Toray HM M60J 100 tex, 20 m Spule 
Artnr.: 205101-1	 1	14,64 	14,64 
	Kohleroving Tenax® HTS 40 1600 tex, 20 m Spule 
Artnr.: 205105-1	 1	7,50 	7,50 
	Aramidroving 805 tex, 100 m Spule 
Artnr.: 205120-2	 1	14,40 	14,40 
	Abreißgewebe 95 g/m², 150 cm , 2 m Packung 
Artnr.: 190189-2	 1	12,73 	12,73 


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Mai 2012)

Konnte es nicht abwarten. 
Originaler wog 123,3 Gramm
Meine Interpretation wiegt 42,8 Gramm ! (da geht noch)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Mai 2012)

Paket ist unterwegs. Denke heute oder morgen hab ich alles. 
Hier das Ergebnis des zweiten Versuches. 





Mal sehen wie ich die Funktion/Haltbarkeit testen kann. Mein Leichtbau Street Bike hab ich Jahren verkauft.


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Mai 2012)

kurz mal offtopic:
Warum sind deine Bilder immer um mindestens 90° verdreht? Bzw. wie schaffst du es die Teile auf dem Kopf stehend ab zu fotografieren?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Mai 2012)

Ich hab nur ein iPhone. Weiß der Geier warum, aber das läd die Bilder immer versetzt hoch. 
Wenn ich sie im Album drehe, um 90°, dreht es sich stets um 180°. 
Mich nervt es auch. Andere Möglichkeiten hab ich unter der Woche leider nicht.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Mai 2012)

Bei dem Thema ,,Bremshebel´´ werde ich mir wohl ein bisschen Hilfe holen müssen. Es ist mir nicht möglich, das Gewebe um den Kern zulegen. Mal sehen was ich da in Erfahrung bringen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2012)

investiere doch mal in eine vakuumpumpe!


----------



## florianwagner (13. Mai 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> investiere doch mal in eine vakuumpumpe!



wieso denk ich grad an pimmel?!?!?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Mai 2012)

Ich investiere nicht 400-700 in ein Verfahren wovon ich noch kaum ahnung habe.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ganz ehrlich bedenken, dass du mit einem handlaminat ohne vakuum bei den üblichen wandstärken am markt befindlicher carbonhebeln eine annähernd vergleichbare festigkeit erreichst. Die wirkliche festigkeit steigt glaube sogar exponentiell zum steigen faservolumengehalt. Bekommt man eine vakuumpumpe nicht günstiger? Dann könntest ggf einfach über einen positivkern formen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Mai 2012)

Ich kann Deine bedenken natürlich nicht wiederlegen. Denke trotzdem, dass der Hebel bei einem Aufbau von 4-7 Lagen einige Zeit halten wird. 
Bin technisch leider nicht so versiert, sonst könnte man sich sicherlich eine Pumpe umbauen. An eine gebrauchte ist auch nicht so leicht zu kommen. 
Werde (versuchen) mir mittels Stempel-Verfahren auszuhelfen. Eine zweiteilige Negativ Form+ Stempel. 

Ansonsten hab ich noch einen Tipp bekommen was das Gewebe angeht. Schiebefestes Gewebe verwenden bzw. normales Gewebe mittels sprühkleber fixieren (wirkt sich allerdings Negativ auf die Matrix aus).

Was ich noch berichten kann, Aramid Rovings zu zuschneiden ist wirklich die Hölle. Selbst mit einem scharfen Rollmesser ist da kaum was zu machen. 
Vielleicht ist eine Investition in eine Schere nicht dumm.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Mai 2012)

Also Vakuumpumpen die bis hin zum hochvakuum (0,1mbar absolut) arbeiten gibt es schon fÃ¼r knapp 100â¬ in der Bucht. Das ist dann zwar keine hochwertige oerlikon-Pumpe, aber vllt reicht das fÃ¼r deine Zwecke. Der Nachteil bei deinen Formen ist die ungleichmÃ¤Ãge Kraftverteilung die du auf dein Gelege bringst. Durch das Vakuum kannst du gleichmÃ¤Ãig deine Fasern verpressen und Ã¼berschÃ¼Ãiges Harz entfernen um dein Faservolumengehalt zu erreichen. Bedenke: 1bar Druckdifferenz entsprechen einer Last von 10t je mÂ²!!!

Mit SprÃ¼hkleber wÃ¼rde ich aus besagtem Grund auch nicht arbeiten. Wir haben damals unseren Sitz vom Rennwagen aus Karbon gemacht und da haben wir auch SprÃ¼hkleber verwendet, aber nur an Stellen wo wir MaterialÃ¼berschuss hatten und kein Einfluss zu erwarten war. Der Bremshebel ist aber einfach zu klein dafÃ¼r.
Statt verschiebefestem Gewebe wÃ¼rde ich einfach noch etwas rumprobieren. Vllt findest du ja eine MÃ¶glichkeit das Gewebe anderweitig zu fixieren.
Wie wÃ¤re es mit Carbolay in Eigenfertigung?

http://www.magura.com/uploads/pics/Screenshots_15b_02.jpg?PHPSESSID=b13a4b690b064773658d2fb60675d68d
http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2010/12/08/1291844016202-c62zacqwmzg9-670-75.jpg

Und zum Aramid... rate mal warum schuss- und stichfeste Westen aus Aramidfasern gemacht sind


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Mai 2012)

Verdche heute Abend noch was zu prObieren. Hab mich heute morgen mal im Netz umgeschaut wegen Pumpen. 100 Pumpen hab ich auch gefunden. Muss mich mal über die laufenden kosten informieren. Ansonsten werde ich es mit der Alu Form probieren (falls bezahlbar). 

Beim Vakuum stellt sich dann mir wieder die Frage: Woraus den Kern bauen? Das Material sollte ja schon was an Druck vertragen können. 
Was ist dieses ,,Carbolay"?


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Mai 2012)

Beim carbolay sind die ud-fasern in kraftrichtung auf einem trägermaterial eingenäht. Dann wird diese lage einfach in die form gelegt und im autoklaven ausgebacken. Dsmit können sich die fasern nicht mehr sonstark verschieben.

Ich würde dann über einen negativkern formen, dann kannst du das u-profil, welches der hebel ja im querschnitt hat, nach unten hinten lang lassen und somit überstand erzeugen den du abschneidest. Schonmal über holz nachgedacht? Danach ordentlich klarlack und trennmittel drüber.


----------



## erwinosius (14. Mai 2012)

Hat nicht der Florain Wagner seine Teile immer mit Schrumpfschlauch umwickelt um einen ähnlichen Presseffekt zu erhalten?
Und wir hatten in der Schule so Wasserstrahl Vakkum Pumpen. Kenne aber die genaue Bezeichnung nicht. Vielleicht weiß ja einer was ich meine und kennt den Fachbegriff. Die sollten ja nicht so teuer sein. Muss man eben dann nur mal 20l Wasser investieren. Und vielleicht reicht ja sogar fürs erste mal ein Staubsauger mit Plastikbeutel?
Habe jetzt nem Kumpel auch nen Hebel zum Abformen mitgegeben. Er meinte auch das Beste sei das Laminieren über eine positive Form und dann mit Vakuum....Hoffe er bringt den Hebel bald wieder. Werde ihn dann genau ausquetschen wie er es gemacht hat.

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich ja gespannt. Hoffe wir bekommen ein paar Informationen. 
Ich sehe die Probleme bei einem positiv Kern. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es im Vakuum nicht zu Verschiebungen im Gewebe kommt. 
Mach es einfach am Material fest. 
Hab es bereits mit 160iger Biaxialem UD Gewebe probiert. Das war gefühlt noch schlechter um den Kern zu legen. Die kleinen Radien machen mir zu schaffen. 
Mit Rovings kein Thema. Sieht im Finish und auf der Waage aber schlecht aus.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Mai 2012)

Ein Vakuum zieh Verfahren muss ich leider ausschließen. Die Pumpen laufen 10-12 Std am Stück wohl und in meiner derzeitigen Wohnsituation nicht machbar. 
Hab jetzt das Stempeln angesetzt und schaue mal was morgen daraus wird. 
Den Laminier Vorgang hab ich auch ein bisschen abgeändert. 

Arbeite derzeit viel mit Styrodur. Kann man also empfehlen (+Heißdraht Maschine). 
So Kleinigkeiten wie eine Drehbank wären auf Dauer aber sicherlich nicht Verkehrt.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Mai 2012)

Konnte nicht abwarten. Hab den Hebel aus der Form geholt und war überrascht. 
Im Bereich vom TPA gibt es Faserverschiebungen. Ansonsten hat das Verfahren überzeugt. 
Bilder morgen aus der Kamera. Oder am Wochenende vom fertigen Hebel. Wie ihr das wollt. 

Der Aufbau ist :
-2 Lagen 160g/m², -+45° (Torsion/Querbelastung)
-1 Lage UD Gelege 90° zur Längsachse des Hebels
-1 Lage 160g/m² 0/90° der Länge (Sichtlage)
Einwende ?


----------



## echo trailer (21. Mai 2012)

fotos so schnell es geht!!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Mai 2012)

War eben auf dem Sprung. Hebel grob zugeschnitten und gewogen. 
Denke in einer guten Stunde gibt es Bilder von Hebel, Form, Gerätschaften und meinem Saustall 

Bilder !

















Materiallager:


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Mai 2012)

Leider konnte ich meinen Hebel nicht testen. Hab ihn (dank Rechenfehler) zu breit gebraut. 
Heute oder morgen wird der neue fertig. Hier hab ich auch nochmal eine andere Gewebelage gewählt:

1- 160gr, 90/0° Sichtlage 
2- 160gr, +-45°
3,(4)- UD Gewebe Biaxial +-45° (Eine Schicht Gelege, ist doppelt aufgebaut)
5- 160gr, 90/0° (Schlusslage, Hebel Unterseite)

Mal sehen wo ich mit dem Gewicht lande. Hab weniger Hartz benutzt (Faseranteil erhöhen) und versucht ein bisschen pressgenauer zuarbeiten (in der Form). 
Würde dann gerne mal einen Hebel auch fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Mai 2012)

Je nach dem was am Wochenende so ansteht würde ich mich gerne mal an einem CFK Rohr probieren. 
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen zum Lagenaufbau ? Denke das man mit 45° ganz gut liegt. Verstehe leider noch nicht wie sich die Kräft ableiten, z.B. bei 30° Faserverlauf (gerade bei einem Rohr).

Der Plan ist es über ein PVC/PE Rohr zulaminieren. Ordentlich Trennmittel und mit einem Schrumpfschlauch Verpressen. 
Schrumpfschläuche sind komplettes Neuland für mich. Werde sehen, wie es sich mit Faserverschiebungen und dergleichen verhält. 
Fragen über fragen nerven mich dabei. Wie bekomm ich eine schöne "Naht" (wo das Gewebe überlappt) hin ?


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Mai 2012)

CFK Schlauch!

Oder zum Schluss mit Rovings ganz eng wickeln.


----------



## GustavS (7. Juni 2012)

Welchen Druck/welche Temperatur muss so ein Autoklav aufbringen? Hätte da vielleicht ein Labor, die immer ihre Bio-/Zell-Abfälle damit vernichten. Habe ihn schon mal angeschaut, er ist groß genug für 10 Sättel.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Juni 2012)

Bis zu 6 bar, bei Temperaturen von 180 -200 grad. 
Da kannst Du ja direkt mal kleinserien Backen


----------



## GustavS (8. Juni 2012)

Nur zur Sicherheit: bis zu 6 Bar heißt, es geht auch bei 2? Aber mit Qualitätsverlust? Und bei mehr als 6 fliegen die Teile auseinander?

Ich würde die Daten dann weitergeben und fragen, ob deren Autoklav das schafft. Kann ja sein, die brutzeln ihre Bioabfälle bei höheren Temperaturen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juni 2012)

Je nach Bauteil und Gewebe. Sicherlich wären 2 bar auch schon bei einigen Teilen ausreichend. Genaueres kommt dann aufs Werkstück und dessen Beanspruchung an. 
Was mochtest Du denn bauen, dass Du so einen Maschinen Einsatz planst?


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Juni 2012)

Bei 6bar fliegen die Bauteile auch nicht auseinander, sie werden nur sehr stark komprimiert. Wenn deine Form die Belastungen aushält, dann dienen die 6bar lediglich dem Anpressdruck deiner Schichten. So kannst du sicherlich auch unterschiedliche faservolumengehalte erzeugen, wobei ich nicht glaube das die Prämisse "viel hilft viel" hier zu trifft.


----------



## GustavS (11. Juni 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Was mochtest Du denn bauen, dass Du so einen Maschinen Einsatz planst?



Für den Anfang wäre ich ja zufrieden, wenn ich mir einen Schaltwerkshalter basteln könnte. Ist so klein, dass es als Einstieg dort im Labor kaum auffält. Und macht nichts, wenn er nicht hält, ist halt nicht sicherheitsrelevant (an Bremshebel würde ich mich nicht rantrauen -  ich seh da Werner vor meinem geistigen Auge, wie er seiner sich verabschiedenden Bremse hinterher schaut).

Aber vor dem Träumen muss ich ja erst mal klären, was die Maschine da überhaupt kann...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Juni 2012)

Dann halt uns einfach mal auf dem laufenden. Dann fange ich vielleicht auch wieder an ein bisschen was zu Posten/Basteln.


----------



## GustavS (12. Juni 2012)

GustavS schrieb:


> Aber vor dem Träumen muss ich ja erst mal klären, was die Maschine da überhaupt kann...



Aus der Traum:
Zitat der Labormaus:
"...die Spezifikation für unseren Autoklaven gibt folgende  Grenzwerte vor:

 Maximaldruck: max. 200 kPa oder 2 bar
 Temperatur: max. 134°C  ( überhitzter  Wasserdampf)"

Ich denke mal, damit macht man sicher (fast) alle Viren und Bakterien dieser Welt platt, aber diese Werte erreicht man auch im Schnellkochtopf (vielleicht ist da der Druck sogar höher).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (12. Juni 2012)

Auch mit 2 bar kann man arbeiten. Bedenke, dass ein enfaches Vakuumverfahren auch nur eine Druckdifferenz von 1bar erzeugt und du hättest immerhin schon 2. Nur der gesättigte Wasserdampf ist Schmu.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Wasserdampf ist schlecht. Da wirst Du wohl aufs Vakuum Ziehen zurück greifen müssen. 
Sattel kannst Du aber auch Prima mit dem Pressverfahren oder einfaches Negativ/Positiv Laminieren hinbekommen. 

Werde dieses Wochenende auch mal wieder nutzen und was basteln. Muss meine Themen ja ein bisschen füttern.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Juni 2012)

Sattelstütze für eine Kombi. 
Man nehme:





-1 Block Syrodur
-Schneide einen Positiv Kern heraus 





-Lege das Gewebe (Schlauch)
-Tränke die Schichten





-Rolle es in Abreissgewebe ein
-verprasst es professionell mit... Tesa Film

Denke ich benötige in Zukunft noch sogenanntes ,,Saugvlies". Dies wird beim Vakuum verfahren zwischen gelegt was das überschüssige Harz saugt. 
Das Nylon Gewebe schafft leider nicht so viel.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Juni 2012)

Aber Lochfolie nicht vergessen...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Juni 2012)

Danke, wusste ich ncht. 

Wo ich mich noch probieren muss ist das Finish. Hab schon einiges darüber gelesen, allerdings noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Juni 2012)

Gestern Abend meine Kombi weiter gebaut. Stand allerdings schon vor einem Problem was mich den ganzen Tag beschäftigt hatte. 
Wie verbinde ich das Rohr mit dem Sattel ? Erste Überlegung war es, eine Joch Klemmung zu bauen für die Stütze. Der Aufwand war mir aber doch zu viel. Immerhin handelt es sich um ein Bike wo der Sattel ja doch nur zur Zierde montiert ist. Kommt noch hinzu, dass ich meinen Carbon Sattel kaputt geschnitten habe, sprich, die Rails raus. Eine neue Satteldecke bauen wollte ich nicht. 
Also doch das ganze Laminieren. Beim Basteln ist mir dann was eingefallen. 
Ich hab meine Stütze mit zwei Lagen CFK Schlauch gebaut, welche noch immer ein untermaß hat (für das Sattelrohr). Hab dann einen dritten Schlauch anlaminiert, allerdings mit viel überstand nach oben. Das ganze in Abreißgewebe gewickelt und verpresst (verhindert das sich der Schlauch "auf schiebt").
Der Schlauch wird dann oben aufgespreitzt, was mir mehr Fläche gibt und zu dem eine feste Verbindung zum Rohr. Darüber dann noch eine Lage Gewebe rechts und Links vorbei gelegt. 

Ambestem wäre sicherlich noch gewesen eine ordentliche verklebung meines Rohres an der Stirnfläche (hin zur Satteldecke) Dafür hatte ich aber nichts zum eindicken von meinem Harz (oder Tixopiermittel). 
Heute Abend werde ich vorraussichtlich wieder mein Handy haben für Bilder. Das Gewicht wird so bei 50 Gramm landen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Juni 2012)

Gestern ist meine Kombi fertig geworden. Das Maß passt ganz gut in den Rahmen. Nächste bau ich vielleicht noch etwas passgenauer. 
Nach dem Montieren am Bike ging es dann zum ersten Probe sitzen. Ich war erst erschrocken. Ein paar Mal halte ein lautes knacken durch den Raum. 
Da wir ja nicht im Labor sind, ging es auf die Straße. 

Zwei Stunden hat er gehalten. Anfängliches zögern wandelte sich dann doch zu leichten Übermut. Bin im sitzen mal über ein paar ordentliche Bodenwellen gefahren, dass mit gut Tempo. 
Bei der nächsten werde ich das Verfahren/Bauart noch ein wenig abändern. Dann sollte ich genug Auflagefläche zum Sattel bekommen. 
Am Sattel an sich muss ich die Kanten noch "entschärfen". Sehr Scharfkantig das ganze. 

Gewicht liegt bei 47,2 Gramm. Ist also fast wie ohne Sattel fahren


----------



## cytrax (27. Juni 2012)

.


----------

